# help with info on vintage MB Quart crossovers



## rodburner (Dec 13, 2011)

looking for the cross over points in my old MB musicomp crossovers. The model is PXD 210.They are 2 way xovers,with 0,3,6db tweet attenuation,light bulb overload protection,selectable bi amp input or single input and a jumper for a high pass to protect the mid.The 4" mids are titanium dusted cone ,resin basket QM100/PWD100 and the tweets are 1" titanium with silk surrounds ,PTD25,6ohm. any help with the x over points would be great. thanks


----------



## BadSS (Feb 2, 2008)

Just in case no one can say positively,,,, I'm pretty sure the RTC25 tweeters by themselves came with a 3,000hz 12db crossover and the QTD25 tweeters with a 3000hz 18db crossover. Also fairly sure that Premium series 4" components using the 25 series tweeters were 2800hz 12db and the larger P series components were 12db @ 2500hz - the Q series components using the 25 series tweeter were 18db crossed at 2400hz.


----------

